# What broke on your TT Today?



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've seen those, "What have you done to your TT today?" threads. I figured since it seems several times a week something new breaks on my 2002 TT. I wonder if I'm alone.  

Last week my TIP got a hole in it 
Two days ago the latch for my first aid kit broke 
Today my glove box refuses to open 

Keep it going


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

toy4two2 said:


> I've seen those, "What have you done to your TT today?" threads. I figured since it seems several times a week something new breaks on my TT. I wonder if I'm alone.
> 
> Last week my TIP got a hole in it
> Two days ago the latch for my first aid kit broke
> ...


 Nothing at all broke on mine today. Ran great. It may help to post what Yr car you own? Seems to me that they actually got a lot better as they went along. 

2004 3.2 Quattro


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I haven't had a check engine light error code on my 2001 in over 2 years. And the one I had was for the gas cap. Before that, SAI pump. I love my little Ur225. 

12 year old TT, owned for past 3.25 yrs, 2 CELs. :heart: 

cheers.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

wheel speed sensor. It never ends with this car.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

had to jump start, again and again, every time it sits for over an hour. it's been fine since I drove 45 miles.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

nilreb said:


> had to jump start, again and again, every time it sits for over an hour. it's been fine since I drove 45 miles.


 You might have a bad battery. Put a meter on it and test it


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

my after run pump took a dump... the rhyme was un-intentional


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Glove box


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Morio said:


> Glove box


 No good! I try to never open mine, in hopes that it continues working properly. 

As for broke...my window control module is getting pretty ridiculous. I need to reset it. Anyone know the secret combination?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No good! I try to never open mine, in hopes that it continues working properly.
> 
> As for broke...my window control module is getting pretty ridiculous. I need to reset it. Anyone know the secret combination?


 hey nice my driver's window "auto up" has a mind of its own too. 

A reset won't fix it, but it will at least lower an inch when you open the door. 

1. Roll Window all the way up 
2. Now hold up for 10 seconds 
3. Let go 
4. Now hold up for 10 seconds 
5. Let go 
6. Now hold up for 10 seconds 

I seem to remember that is what I did to get mine going again. 

In the 9000 miles I've owned the car: water pump died (twice no joke but warrantied so free the second time), instrument cluster had to be replaced, new brake pedal switch to keep quattro functioning, AC on/off button cracked, headlight washer alien sprayer cracked, windshield washer bottle leaking all over ground , front sway bar squeeks on bumps, even after new arb bushigs, radio buttons are rubbing off, new battery, brakes squeal even after removing, cleaning, and putting on anti squeal, two valve cover gaskets (admitedly first install was not properly torqued, damn nM to ft lbs), MAF needed to be cleaned (esp light on and idle went crazy), TIP replaced (took me 10 hours and lots of cussing), glove box latch stuck, first aid kit latch broke, on day 5 i ripped out the rear luggage privacy shelf because it rattles like hell, now its silent  

I keep telling myself some day it will end... likely when the timing belt snaps and blows the engine haha


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No good! I try to never open mine, in hopes that it continues working properly.
> 
> As for broke...my window control module is getting pretty ridiculous. I need to reset it. Anyone know the secret combination?


 HA ha ya but if you treat the glove box like that ..... isn't it already broken then?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha, pretty much. I don't ever keep anything I need regular access to in it. I use the compartment under the ash tray a lot.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Haha, pretty much. I don't ever keep anything I need regular access to in it. I use the compartment under the ash tray a lot.


 Soo what is the part that breaks in the glove box? have 2 TTs no problem with either one :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Title of this thread should be how much **** is broken on your TT or how has your TT screwed you.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> Soo what is the part that breaks in the glove box? have 2 TTs no problem with either one :thumbup:


 I believe its something within the latch, but I'm not positive. I am just determined to not allow mine to break. 

Both, the first aid and disc changer doors are broken. I bought it that way, and would like to see then stay closed. My drivers door net has been broken from the start too. I would really like to get that fixed.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The glovebox keeps the latch in place using cheap, fragile fasteners along with the mechanism (theoretically), but in reality it should have a metal hinge. You have to take apart the door itself using a Torx bit and do a tiny bit of work...basic steps: 

- Disassemble the pass. lower dash, to the point you can remove the whole gloxebox assembly. This sounds like a pain, and it is, but its a lot better than "kinda holding it and kinda wrenching on it." You must also be careful to deal with the struts, don't just yank the box assembly out, they _will _break. Then, use blackfnTTruck's DIY :thumbup: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/127095.phtml


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

maaaaaaaan in the last 3 months... i've: 

Had my intakes pipes slipping/blowing off - replaced with a complete new design $100 
Changed front wheel bearing to get ride of vibration - $100 
changed front axles to get rid of clunking when turning - $500 
reglued convertible top glass back into the top - $10 
replaced dry rotted rear sway bar bushings - $30 
got broken 5th-6th shift fork replaced! - $2k


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn.., I guess this should really be the "whats broken on Eric's TT now..?" thread. 

Where to start.. 

Just bought a battery, secondary pump (broke to pieces when doing TB job), thermostat, water pump, turbo, etc.., etc.., etc.., 
:facepalm: 


"yeah, I know it was built in 04" but it's all new!" 

My 2012 TT


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was scoffing at this thread the other day, saying to myself "My TT is running like a champ! Finally!" Then yesterday when I went to back out of the driveway, I must have been driving around with one bolt holding the inner CV to the driver's side drive flange, because she just stopped rolling, and I heard this light metal-on-metal sliding noise. Fortunately for me, none of the bolts were damaged and neither were the threads on the holes in the drive flange. I re-attached the axle to the drive flange today with no issues, and made sure every bolt was TIGHT.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> "yeah, I know it was built in 04" but it's all new!"
> 
> My 2012 TT


 :laugh:


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Not a TT ( Audi A4 ) but I've decided that this is the *LAST* German car that I will ever buy. I have never owned a car that requires such constant maintenance and replacement of parts. And I've owned lots of Hi-Performance cars. Mainly Nissan's ( Datsun 510, 2 x Datsun 1200, 2 x 240Z ) Mazda's ( 1982 RX7 )and Chevies ( 1973 Camaro RS and 1986 Camaro "Franken" IROC plus numerous Chevy winter cars and tow vehicles ). 

I just got finished replacing the PS rack and finishing my LS2 conversion. While the car was sitting silent for 3 days, the TB tensioner decide to fart and lose all pressure :banghead: Full TB change with new OEM tensioner done only 77,000 km ago. 

Lots of KM on this car, and I do drive it hard. But I did the same with my Datsuns, Mazda's and Chevies. And the Japanese and American cars are a LOT easier to work on than these bloody things :banghead:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

FR wheel bearing may be going bad.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel everyone' s PAIN.  

This Audi is the hardest PITA car to work on, everything from stupid "one time use clamps" to plastic that can't take heat, to crap designs, namely timing belt, glove box, electronics like the window switches.. of course I'm used to Toyotas (MR2) Honda (del Sol, civic, accord), and Nissan (350z) which hardly ever needed anything fixed but if it did, so easy. 

Fricken Audi, of course my friend with his 2005 3 Series BMW says the same thing, really disappointed with his and will be his last German car. What kills me is I stupidly think the newer Audi's MUST be better... then I see the Q5 SUV I have my eye on got most unreliable in the newest Consumer Reports.. sigh, gotta get up early to work on the car.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Starter change on a Chevy or Nissan takes me 30 minutes tops. Took me 5 freakin hours on the Audi!! :banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

toy4two2 said:


> I feel everyone' s PAIN.
> 
> This Audi is the hardest PITA car to work on, everything from stupid "one time use clamps" to plastic that can't take heat, to crap designs, namely timing belt, glove box, electronics like the window switches.. of course I'm used to Toyotas (MR2) Honda (del Sol, civic, accord), and Nissan (350z) which hardly ever needed anything fixed but if it did, so easy.
> 
> Fricken Audi, of course my friend with his 2005 3 Series BMW says the same thing, really disappointed with his and will be his last German car. What kills me is I stupidly think the newer Audi's MUST be better... then I see the Q5 SUV I have my eye on got most unreliable in the newest Consumer Reports.. sigh, gotta get up early to work on the car.


 yes, she's high maintenance but she's soooooo beautiful. can't say that about any of the above.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> yes, she's high maintenance but she's soooooo beautiful. can't say that about any of the above.


 This


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Had the car broken down twice due to a bad battery and big charge pipe boost leak. And was surprised how many people stopped.., got out of their cars to help push. If I was driving a riced out civic, I imagine I would have been pushing it myself:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> ...If I was driving a riced out civic, I imagine I would have been pushing it myself:laugh:


 Damn straight! I'd passed, pointing, honking, and otherwise LMFAO. Because that's what baby jeebus would want. 

cheers


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

its true, no matter how much I need to work on my TT I still love how awesome it looks and when it running with full "chipped" boost, its way more fun than any of my other cars... MR2 MKII was close though. I was so disappointed with my 350Z's driving dynamics I sold it after 6 mo's.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm just hoping that I can get the IE manual tensioner shipped and installed before the belt skips a tooth. I feel like I'm playing " Russian Roulette " very time I have to drive the car now. :banghead: 

May have to re-resurrect my winter beater that I haven't driven in years. 1984 Chevy Cavalier station wagon with a lovely "Moss" effect paint job and small trees growing in the carpet. Thing is..this car has NEVER EVER let me down and I never have to worry about it getting vandalized or stolen. Great for throwing greasy engine blocks in the back to take to the machine shop too. :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Broke a bolt head off when I was mucking about with my "dogbone" mount... 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> yes, she's high maintenance but she's soooooo beautiful. can't say that about any of the above.


 All the beautiful women of the world are also "High Maintenance" It goes with the territory. :wave:


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

brendan_TT said:


> All the beautiful women of the world are also "High Maintenance" It goes with the territory. :wave:


 Yepp..and nice to date, but I'll take " The sexy,sporty and a little bit dirty, girl next door" type for a long term relationship any time. Super Models are a PITA on a day to day basis. Same for cars... :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Headlight washer line - dumping all washer fluid on ground.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Boost went down from 25psi to 3psi. FML
I have NO Boost leaks too! But my DV was fluttering (the DV is good), could it be N249 valve? Also the black shiny tank (on bottom to the left of intercooler hose) is deleted on my car, both ends were plugged and i was getting a CEL, so the shop where i got my turbo rebuilt they connected both ends and now no CEL. After driving for a while the boost went down to 3psi. What could case all this?










Can anyone help me out?
Thanks!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Headlight washer line - dumping all washer fluid on ground.


I had this a year ago. Nipple on alien broke/cracked. So, I just disconnected the line from the cracked nipple, plugged it, and went about my business. Never use the aliens anyway so was in no hurry to replace.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Boost went down from 25psi to 3psi. FML
> I have NO Boost leaks too! But my DV was fluttering (the DV is good), could it be N249 valve? Also the black shiny tank (on bottom to the left of intercooler hose) is deleted on my car, both ends were plugged and i was getting a CEL, so the shop where i got my turbo rebuilt they connected both ends and now no CEL. After driving for a while the boost went down to 3psi. What could case all this?
> 
> 
> ...


Vagcom it


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

@ Mantvis: it sounds just like when my vacuum lines went under my intake manifold. The fluttering is usually indicative of a major vacuum leak very close to the intake, so I'd check under the manifold first.


----------

